# Flying V 7's



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 14, 2012)

V is such a damn difficult guitar style to search for on this forum. 

Anyway, I have a hankering for 7-string Flying V's.

To illustrate clearly what I mean by that, I mean the kind that have large radius corners on the wings. NOT the sharp tips like are so common (ESP, et al), or the Rhoads-style asymmetrical V's, but a traditional Flying-V shape, like the Gibson Flying V.

The ones I've found so far, are of course the Gibson 7, but I prefer a longer scale for 7's, and theirs is, to the best of my knowledge, a 24-3/4", like the rest of their offerings.

I've also found the Schecter Hellraiser V-7, but that went out of production before I had money to get one, and as far as I'm aware, is not going back into production. (I could be wrong, though) Finding a used one in my area is like picking hens teeth. Nobody wants to part with theirs. 

So aside from these two, who makes a 7-string Flying V, with hopefully a 26.5" scale?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 14, 2012)

*Ahem*

Blackjack SLS V-7 Special Edition - Schecter Guitar Research
Blackjack SLS V-7 FR Special Edition - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 14, 2012)

^ Now I just feel silly for having missed that.


----------



## fps (Oct 14, 2012)

They are annoyingly asymmetrical though.


----------



## natspotats (Oct 14, 2012)

B.C. Rich jrv 7


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 14, 2012)

fps said:


> They are annoyingly asymmetrical though.


Ehh, it might bug me when I try to set it down leaning against a wall, and it sits crooked, but it's not so far asymmetrical as to bother me when playing, as in the Rhoads-types.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 15, 2012)

my agile semi-custom v...


----------



## cronux (Oct 15, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> my agile semi-custom v...



geetar porn!!


----------



## traditional (Oct 15, 2012)

Did anyone actually read his post? Namely the part where he said non-pointed? 

As far as I know, the Schecter V is the closest to what you want. Otherwise, unfortunately, you'd have to go custom.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Oct 15, 2012)

Know what might be cool?

Buy one of those neck-thru 7 string necks from Carvin, then build the body wings in the V shape that you want. Though they don't have a 26.5" scale length option, which is kind of a bummer. Hell, you could even get an 8 string neck from them! Then you get a 27" scale and you could add an 8th string. A normal, mahogany/ebony neck will cost about $450ish. And wood is pretty cheap. Overall, if you go this route, it could cost you about $750ish for an amazing guitar that fits your perfect, exact specs. Not a bad price in my opinion!

You could also find a used schecter bolt-on neck and, again, build the body and attach!

Final option, find the cheapest neck-thru 7 that you like, route away the body and, again make your own body wings!

There's a million ways to make yourself a guitar that doesn't require a ton of work and measuring and doesn't cost a billiob dollars to do.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 15, 2012)

traditional said:


> Did anyone actually read his post? Namely the part where he said non-pointed?


^ This. While I really like stabbing people, the sharp points on a guitar are too fragile to use, unless the body is made of steel or titanium. 



traditional said:


> As far as I know, the Schecter V is the closest to what you want. Otherwise, unfortunately, you'd have to go custom.


Given that I now know that the Blackjack V7 exists, I do not at all have a problem with that, as the Schecter necks feel the best in my hand.

My only conundrum? I can't seem to find any stores selling the Blackjack V7. The V1, yes, V7, not so much.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 15, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Know what might be cool?
> 
> Buy one of those neck-thru 7 string necks from Carvin, then build the body wings in the V shape that you want. Though they don't have a 26.5" scale length option, which is kind of a bummer. Hell, you could even get an 8 string neck from them! Then you get a 27" scale and you could add an 8th string. A normal, mahogany/ebony neck will cost about $450ish. And wood is pretty cheap. Overall, if you go this route, it could cost you about $750ish for an amazing guitar that fits your perfect, exact specs. Not a bad price in my opinion!
> 
> ...


That would be awesome... Except I suck at woodwork.


----------



## traditional (Oct 15, 2012)

The V-7 is only just new, so it'll be a little while before it's out. I'm definitely keen to try one when they're over here.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 16, 2012)

Had to thank you for this thread since you differentiate the actual Flying V style from all the other V shapes. Appreciated.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Oct 16, 2012)

Surprised no one has posted this:






Gibson.com: Gibson Flying V 7-String

There's been one at a store near here forever, plays wonderfully if you love the feel of classic V's or any Gibson in general

EDIT: Read the OP and saw you actually mentioned the V, now I feel like an idiot, hahah. I'd still check it out though, the 24.75" scale holds the low B wonderfully.


----------



## MrPfloyd (Oct 17, 2012)

how much is it at that store? ^


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Oct 17, 2012)

MrPfloyd said:


> how much is it at that store? ^



I'm pretty sure it's $1,399


----------

